# Watermelon Wine Advice



## ericonthehill (May 21, 2012)

I'm thinking about making a batch of Watermelon Wine with some added strawberries. I've heard that watermelon doesn't cooperate very well, and it can be very tempramental and hard to make. Any advice on the particulars of making this wine? I plan on using farm fresh, and sweet as can be melons. What's a successful approach to getting some quality watermelon wine?


----------



## Julie (May 21, 2012)

watermelon juice spoils very quickly, keep it cool until you pitch the yeast, make a yeast starter and I think I would use 1118 just to get this stuff fermented out as quick as you can and no water.


----------



## Sammyk (May 21, 2012)

I am thinking of trying this when watermelons are plentiful. Any tip on how many pounds per gallons?


----------



## Julie (May 21, 2012)

figuring out how many pounds per gallon is a little tough because of the water that is in the fruit. just start cutting them up and fill the bucket.

I do want to caution anyone in making a watermelon wine. Again like I said watermelon juice spoils very easy, the chance of getting this stuff to ferment before it spoils is not all that great.


----------



## ericonthehill (May 21, 2012)

What is a yeast starter? I'm new to this.


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (May 21, 2012)

A yeast starter is where you mix the packet with a few oz of warm water to get it going faster.


----------



## jswordy (May 21, 2012)

If you're new to winemaking, you might want to try a different wine for starters. Do a search on watermelon on this site, and you will find out a lot more. Generally, it does not turn out to be the flavor people think it will be when they started out. It has bigtime body issues, too.

If I did it, I would add a goodly amount of bananas, raisins or dates to help the body. But I have never been tempted.

Not saying it can't be done well, but you'll do yourself a favor by searching those threads and reading all about the ins and outs before you try it. I'd also suggest a watermelon search over at Jack Keller's site.


----------



## mmadmikes1 (May 21, 2012)

When I make a starter I mix the yeast in a warm solution of Apple juice, alittle sugar, yeast nutrient and yeast energizer.In a quart of apple juice I add about a 1/4 teas of nutrient and energizer and maybe about a tablespoon of sugar. and I agree. Watermelon is not a good starter wine. I would stay away from blueberry too for first wine


----------



## tonyandkory (May 22, 2012)

It could work!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ericonthehill (May 22, 2012)

lol... I was actually thinking about doing something like that. Except you'd have to cut a bigger hole to get your starter in it, then seal it up again. But if the temp of the watermelon was right on the inside, would it keep it from spoiling??


----------



## tonyandkory (May 22, 2012)

I have no idea .... maybe it would breath like an oak barrel. 
could insert a stirrer that is attached to an electric drill to chew up the insides then add sugar and yeast then put in a bung.
I would like to see some one actually try.
Be our guinea pig Eric


----------



## ericonthehill (May 22, 2012)

I don't see why not. All that would be lost is a watermelon if it didn't turn out right. The rind may give it an off flavor. When I get my Mulberry into the carboy I think I might try it. I'll post more when I do. WHat's the harm in trying?


----------



## jswordy (May 22, 2012)

ericonthehill said:


> lol... I was actually thinking about doing something like that. Except you'd have to cut a bigger hole to get your starter in it, then seal it up again. But if the temp of the watermelon was right on the inside, would it keep it from spoiling??


 
My problem is, I would cut the hole, then go, "Aww heck," and just fill it with vodka. 

JUDGE: "Has yew ever done anything like that, young man?"

ME: "Yessir, yer honor! I is guilty as sin, multiple time!"


----------



## tonyandkory (May 22, 2012)

LOL thats pretty funny Jim


----------



## djrockinsteve (May 22, 2012)

After dinner I'm bottling my watermelon. It's great but you need to work fast and keep it cool. I froze mine first then thawed overnight in bucket with lid on it. Added yeast starter next day. Just adding water is not a starter it's rehydrating yeast. Add a little inverted sugar to it to give yeast something to eat. Add extra within half hour. on e it's fully going add it to your must. 

Strawberries gave it extra flavor. Search and you may find my recipe unless during the merge my blogs were trashed. If need be I'll pull my notes let me know. It's aged a year and looks wonderful too


----------



## Sammyk (May 22, 2012)

Do you have a photo, Steve?


----------



## djrockinsteve (May 22, 2012)

Here is my recipe. Keep in mind yours may vary due to sweetness and acidity of your fruit. I used fresh seeded melons. 6 gallon final.

I cut up, removed the rind and several seeds but not all. Immediately froze the large chunks in gallon freezer bags with as much air removed as possible.

Into 2 6 gallon primary buckets I filled up as far as possible the frozen melon. Snapped on a lid. 8 hours later I added more to keep the bucket full and cold. Repeated until I had added a total of 48 pounds of watermelon. I also added a total of 8 pounds of frozen strawberries. It took 3 full days to thaw far enough to add my pectic enzyme. The entire time with a lid snapped on and kept chilled.

21 drops of enzyme. Wait 12 hours.
Added 1 cup of raisins, not chopped up but rinsed well.
80 ounces of inverted sugar from watermelon juice. Use as little as possible and barely heat.
5 teaspoons nutrient.
9 teaspoons of acid blend to raise acid from .3 to .5
Gravity 1.070 ph 4.5
Once fully thawed I transferred to one 6 gal. primary.

Used Lalvin EC-1118 and made a good starter, not rehydrated. Added 12 hours after addition of pectic enzyme. Juice was very cool.

Fully fermented and stirred often. Fermented in cool cellar. 
Racked off of sediment, added 1/4 teaspoon pot. sulfite and used sparkolloid to clear.
Cleared for 6 weeks.

Racked and added a pinch of sulfite. Aged nearly 1 year.

Racked and added 2 1/2 teaspoons of pot. sorbate and 42 ounces of inverted sugar and pinch sulfite. New gravity 1.010
ph 3.61 acid .825%


----------



## jdrum (May 23, 2012)

best way is to cut a small hole in one end of the mellon a por a pint of vodka in and set the mellon in the reefer over night and serve the next day


----------



## ericonthehill (May 23, 2012)

steve, how cool do you keep it? What's the temp of your must, and what's the room temp?


----------



## ericonthehill (Jun 19, 2012)

I may be starting a 3 gallon batch of watermelon-strawberry wine next week. I found a produce stand that has some super sweet melons, and I think I'll use frozen strawberries. I should have time for it before apple season comes around, then it's time for apple butter, sauce, cider, and apple wine.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jun 19, 2012)

Eric sorry I never saw this. I kept it very cold as the fruit thawed. As soon as it was all thawed I added pectin enzyme. Probably around 50-60 degrees. Added yeast starter and it was probably 60 degrees. Fermented at that temp.


----------



## ericonthehill (Jun 28, 2012)

Thanks for the advice steve! I started a 3 gallon batch today. Used 3 watermelons, 8 lbs. of frozen strawberries, 2 lbs. of fresh strawberries, juice and zest of 3 lemons, almost a cup of raisins, and a handfull of some grapes that no one had been eating. Added campden and yeast nutrient, then put the muslin bag of frozen strawberries on top once I had it stirred well. Will let it thaw then add pectic enzyme, wait about 12 hours then pitch a yeast starter.


----------



## ericonthehill (Jun 28, 2012)

I haven't added acid blend as the recipe I'm taking from uses the lemon. Before I pitch starter, i'll check my ph.


----------



## ericonthehill (Jun 28, 2012)

Before I forget, I also am using my Igloo Water Cooler for primary fermentor. Hoping that the extra insulation will help keep it cool, along with the cooler air in the cellar.


----------



## ericonthehill (Jul 2, 2012)

Must is doing very well. Starting Sg was 1.143 and very sweet!! Yeast has been kicking hard and sg is now at 1.072. Must temp when I pitched yeast was at 58 degrees, now it's up to 79 due to yeast activity. Room temp at 65. I'll transfer to secondary once fermentation slows down. If all goes well, this should be strong, and sweet!!!


----------



## bigoldboar (Jul 2, 2012)

When I make watermelon, I chop the fruit and run it through a press to extract the juice. 
I like to use the smaller super sweets (higher sugar) than the large oblong watermelons. 
5 basketball size watermelons will give you about 4 gallons of juice and 2/3 gallon pulp. 

Watermelon juice spoils quickly, so I like to put my watermelons in the basement for a day or two to pre-cool them before processing for juice.

As soon as you have the juice extracted, add 1 campden tablet per gallon, along with your , yeast energizer, yeast nutrient (optional), tannin, and acid blend.
I measure for alcohol potential (hydrometer) and add sugar to yield a 12-13% alcohol. 
Place at 70F or cooler overnight.

After 24 hours add yeast and mix well. 
I would also recommend using Cote-De-Blanc yeast, it works well with fruit wines. 

After fermentation, racking, and filtering add campden tablet to kill any remaining yeast. 
Sweeten back to taste, bottle and let the good times roll.......


----------



## ericonthehill (Jul 3, 2012)

Sg is at 1.042. Fermentation has slowed since last night, and has a great smell and flavor. I siphoned over to secondary minutes ago. Currently the abv is over 13%. So I'm not too worried if I lost some yeast when I strained it before siphoning. Now lets hope it doesn't "volcano" on me! Looks like a smoothie.


----------



## ericonthehill (Jul 5, 2012)

Secondary is working like crazy! So far it is the sweetest, most appealing smell I've encountered at this stage. It's going to be hard to leave this one alone when it's done doing it's magic!!


----------



## roadwarriorsvt (Jul 5, 2012)

Keep us posted. I'm enjoying hearing of your progress. Of all the fruits, watermelon is the most delicate, but sounds like you've pulled it off!


----------



## ericonthehill (Jul 5, 2012)

Definently!! This is only my fourth batch of wine, so I'm still new to it. But I have learned to research first and ask lots of questions. Djrockinsteve really helped with this one with his timely advice. You gotta love this forum.


----------



## Midwest Vintner (Jul 6, 2012)

Watermelon wine brings back memories for me. It was the absolute worst failure of a wine we have made. It spoiled and then I spilled some when first sampling, which literally caused a large area rug to be throw out! lol. The worst part was, with as bad as it smelled, I don't have any clue why I even tried it.


----------



## ericonthehill (Jul 11, 2012)

Siphoned, stabilized, and back sweetened. Sg was down to 0.991 is up to 1.030 now. Starting sg was 1.143 so I'm looking at 14.8% abv right now. Tastes really good and really strong! I'm drinking a little now.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jul 11, 2012)

ericonthehill said:


> I'm drinking a little now.



Well, I guess it's 5:00 somewhere...


----------



## Arne (Jul 11, 2012)

While reading thru this post I came up with an idea. If you are going to go the strawberry watermelon route, start the ferment out with the strawberry. When it gets going good then pitch the watermelon in with it. Should get your melon going right away and mite help you get it done without the spoiling problem. Think I'm going to give it a try this fall again. Tried it a couple of years ago and it was a disaster. Bout my only failure. Used fresh melons, started them right away, but it was pretty hot out. The melons were warm right out of the field, and I think it just spoiled on me, and didn't take very long to be spoiled. Will try and do things a bit cooler this year and see how it goes. Only have flowers on the melon plants, but won't be long and will have eating melons there. Arne.


----------



## roadwarriorsvt (Jul 11, 2012)

Be sure and post up pics of your big melons!! :: 

Sorry, couldn't resist that one!


----------



## Arne (Jul 12, 2012)

roadwarriorsvt said:


> Be sure and post up pics of your big melons!! ::
> 
> Sorry, couldn't resist that one!


 

Not many big melons around here. LMAO, Arne.


----------



## ericonthehill (Jul 26, 2012)

I think the main trick is to get your watermelon cool enough, and if possible use an insulated primary. Like a cooler. Also get a really good yeast starter going. After it's pitched, stir twice a day and leave it be otherwise. The more it's opened the more you allow it to warm up. It only takes 3 or 4 days to ferment to the point of siphoning to the secondary. The quicker you can get it to that point and under airlock the better. Less oppurtunity to spoil. My opinion is I won't alter my approach to making wine with watermelon, because it works, and it is a tricky wine to make from what I hear. Why try something new when it works!


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Jul 26, 2012)

Eric and Arne, You both have good points. Doing a pure watermelon wine, the cooler method would be best, IMO. With a blend, start your blend then when the fermentation takes off with a bit of alcohol in it add the watermelon. the bit of alcohol will act as a preservitive and fermentation will begin right away when adding the watermelon keeping it from spoiling.


----------



## Arne (Jul 27, 2012)

A quick thought, if you use an insulated primary, won't it keep the heat of fermentation in as wellas keep warm temps out?? Arne.


----------



## Julie (Jul 27, 2012)

Arne said:


> A quick thought, if you use an insulated primary, won't it keep the heat of fermentation in as wellas keep warm temps out?? Arne.


 
I agree, I would think it would.

I really like your idea on starting with Strawberry then add the watermelon. It would be like starting a giant starter then putting your watermelon in.


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Jul 27, 2012)

By the time it heats up with fermentation you are past the part where the watermelon will spoil, which is the reason for using and insulated primary, to keep it from spoiling.........I think I need some more coffee.....


----------



## ericonthehill (Jul 27, 2012)

That's why I used an Igloo Cooler. Ice takes a couple days to melt inside it, if it's kept indoors. It worked perfect for the watermelon. I din't even refrigerate it, and the frozen strawberries thawed fairly quick once added to the "closer to room temp" must. The yeast starter gave me atleast a 1/2 day head start as well.


----------



## tonyandkory (Jul 27, 2012)

send in a pic if you can when you get it racked off secondary


----------



## ericonthehill (Aug 1, 2012)

This is a pic before it cleared, previous to this it looked like a pink smoothie.


----------



## ericonthehill (Aug 1, 2012)

Now it's actually a clear orange color. Good flavor, but needs to age a bit to smooth out.


----------



## ericonthehill (Sep 26, 2012)

Opened a bottle tonight. Tastes great, and the edge it had before is going away. As long as it smooths out, this batch wont last long!


----------



## ericonthehill (Nov 8, 2012)

Tried another bottle. I tasted strawberry more than watermelon, my wife says it tastes more like watermelon. This should be very interesting next summer when it comes to age!


----------



## ericonthehill (Jun 23, 2013)

It's almost a year old now. A little too sweet, and I believe the ABV is a little too high. Still drinkable, but would be superb with a 12% abv and a final Sg of 1.020


----------



## LAgreeneyes (Jul 2, 2013)

Now I'm worried about my watermelon batch that I started last night. Sounds like it may not turn out like I expect.


----------



## Julie (Jul 2, 2013)

LAgreeneyes said:


> Now I'm worried about my watermelon batch that I started last night. Sounds like it may not turn out like I expect.


 
keep it on the cooler side, what yeast did you use?


----------



## LAgreeneyes (Jul 2, 2013)

Julie said:


> keep it on the cooler side, what yeast did you use?



I forgot the name of the yeast. I just purchased this.

What kind of yeast should I be using in the event I didn't get the right one and I will know next time?


----------



## LAgreeneyes (Jul 2, 2013)

The room that I'm keeping mine in is 67 degrees. Is that cool enough?


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jul 2, 2013)

Lalvin EC-1118

You need to work fast yet keep it cool. As my mellon started to thaw I added the yeast which I had fully fermenting with some inverted sugar water. This way the yeast took off fast and fermented it before it had time to go bad


----------



## Julie (Jul 2, 2013)

As djrockinsteve said, Lavlin1118 and the yeast needs to hit the must at a run. Can you get the room cooler or set the primary in a tub with water and some ice. Get the must down to around 60 degrees.


----------



## LAgreeneyes (Jul 3, 2013)

djrockinsteve said:


> Lalvin EC-1118
> 
> You need to work fast yet keep it cool. As my mellon started to thaw I added the yeast which I had fully fermenting with some inverted sugar water. This way the yeast took off fast and fermented it before it had time to go bad





Julie said:


> As djrockinsteve said, Lavlin1118 and the yeast needs to hit the must at a run. Can you get the room cooler or set the primary in a tub with water and some ice. Get the must down to around 60 degrees.



I'm glad that you all mentioned something about the yeast. I looked on my pack and I have the wrong kind. I have Lalvin K1-V1116. So, I will pick up the type that you all have mentioned.

When I got home yesterday, I checked on it and I noticed a VERY slight "smell" to it. I'm glad that I checked on it. I will try to get it as low as possible. Tonight is the night to add the yeast. Sounds like it almost needs to go in the fridge kinda cool. I'm scared that it may sour like you all have mentioned about strawberry wine. I will try getting a tub and putting some ice in it. I think that will do the trick. Thanks for that tip. Much appreciated. I would have never thought about this. I'm so glad that you all know about all of this because I am still clueless. Only been trying to make wine for a couple months now. I still have a LONG way to go.

Thanks for all of the tips and knowledge that you all provide.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jul 3, 2013)

You could use the Lalvin K1-1116 yeast. Just create a starter first to get the yeast going strong.

In the packet you have dehydrated yeast. When they are placed in water they immediately wake up and begin moving around. They drink some water and then after 15 minutes are looking for food, aka inverted sugar.

Once they begin eating they begin reproducing. The offspring eat drink and do the same. The by product of this is CO2 and alcohol.

With watermelon the faster the "must" ferments the less chance you have of it souring. 

Take about 2 ounces of very warm almost hot water. 100 degrees is perfect. Tap water is fine unless you have bad water. You can microwave the water a few seconds but don't let it get too hot.

With @ 2 ounces of 100 degree water in a small container that is washed very well with hot water, not soapy water, take your yeast packet and slowly shake the yeast out into the container. As the yeast hit the water some will begin to sink but all will become moistened. Back and forth until all of the yeast is in the container..

Pick up the container and gently shake back and forth just a few times to moisten all the yeast. Place the container on the counter and set your timer 15 minutes.

After 15 minutes you will see a bubbly brown concoction. With most wines we would add this directly to the juice and allow it to begin working on the juice. With difficult juices you create a starter to increase the quantity of the yeast. 

You can add either a little of your watermelon juice, maybe an ounce or two or add 2 ounces of inverted sugar water. Warm not cold. 

15 minutes later you will have a batch of yeast going strong. If you are very paranoid you can add additional sugar water and repeat another 15-30 minutes then add to your watermelon juice.

No need to worry about the watermelon being 60-65 degrees as these yeasts (Lalvin) will work. Simply stir it in.

A few hours later you can give the "must" a gentle stir which may bring up some bubbles. This would be CO2 and yes your yeasts are feeding upon the watermelon.

Stir a few times a day and keep the batch cool. Check the specific gravity after a few days and you should see how the must is progressing.

Never be afraid of asking questions on here. All of us at one time had no idea what we were doing and needed help. We too are still learning. That is one of the main reasons for this forum is to help others learn how to make not only wine, but excellent wine.

Wine making can be somewhat forgiving but you do need to adhere to a few basic principles.

When asking questions please give as much info as possible so that we can expedite an answer.


----------



## Stressbaby (Jul 3, 2013)

FYI, jack Keller has a blog post on watermelon wine from last week in which he discusses the importance of chilling your yeast starter.


----------



## LAgreeneyes (Jul 3, 2013)

I ran out on my lunch break and purchased the correct yeast.


----------



## LAgreeneyes (Jul 3, 2013)

djrockinsteve said:


> You could use the Lalvin K1-1116 yeast. Just create a starter first to get the yeast going strong.
> 
> In the packet you have dehydrated yeast. When they are placed in water they immediately wake up and begin moving around. They drink some water and then after 15 minutes are looking for food, aka inverted sugar.
> 
> ...



So, I need to do this with the Lalvin EC-1118 yeast as well or just the Lalvin K1-1116 yeast?

OFF TOPIC: I have Lalvin K1-V1116 for strawberry wine. Is that what everyone is using?


----------



## LAgreeneyes (Jul 3, 2013)

Stressbaby said:


> FYI, jack Keller has a blog post on watermelon wine from last week in which he discusses the importance of chilling your yeast starter.



Thank you!


----------



## Julie (Jul 3, 2013)

LAgreeneyes, yes prepare the 1118 like the 1116 and use Lavlin 71B 1122 for your fruit wines.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jul 3, 2013)

Here is a link to Lalvins Yeast Guide. You will find that most of the time you will use 1 of 4 or 5 strains of yeast. 

http://www.lalvinyeast.com/strains.asp


----------



## LAgreeneyes (Jul 5, 2013)

Yeast is a BEAST !! LOL

Pic #1 is a pic after adding yeast 24 hours later.

Pic #2 is a pic after stirring after adding yeast 24 hours later. A volcano erupted. Day 1 of stirring.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jul 5, 2013)

That's why you stir often to reduce a volcano of CO2. If you believe it's going to rise quickly give it a half stir and wait allowing it to rise and settle. 

Glad it's under way now.


----------



## LAgreeneyes (Jul 8, 2013)

Question................. I just realized that I didn't add the warm water method with the 1118 yeast. Did I mess up? Will the wine still be ok?


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jul 8, 2013)

No you are fine if the yeast is bubbling along. Stir a few times a day. Check the gravity after 3-4 days. When it gets down to 1.000 you may (but don't have to) add a teaspoon of energizer (per @6 gallons) to the must. 

Stir real well then snap on a lid but either add an airlock to the lid or in crack the lid just a hair to let excess CO2 out. Beyond that 2-3 days it should be thru fermenting then its time to rack. 

Do you need help with the next step? Let us know. Happy to help.


----------



## LAgreeneyes (Jul 9, 2013)

djrockinsteve said:


> No you are fine if the yeast is bubbling along. Stir a few times a day. Check the gravity after 3-4 days. When it gets down to 1.000 you may (but don't have to) add a teaspoon of energizer (per @6 gallons) to the must.
> 
> Stir real well then snap on a lid but either add an airlock to the lid or in crack the lid just a hair to let excess CO2 out. Beyond that 2-3 days it should be thru fermenting then its time to rack.
> 
> Do you need help with the next step? Let us know. Happy to help.



Ok great! Yes, it is bubbling along just fine. WHEW! I'm still new, so I don't have anything to check the gravity with but will get my "tools" today from the local wine store. What is energizer?

And I'm sure I will need help with the next step. LOL. Thank you for asking and offering. I hope that I don't get on everyone's nerves with questions. I appreciate your help.


----------



## Julie (Jul 9, 2013)

Energizer is like an energy drink.

I have had people ask me what is the difference between yeast nutrient and yeast energizer and I like to tell them, the difference is the nutrients are like the vitamins we take and the energizer is like the energy drinks we drink.


----------



## vernsgal (Jul 9, 2013)

Julie said:


> Energizer is like an energy drink.
> 
> I have had people ask me what is the difference between yeast nutrient and yeast energizer and I like to tell them, the difference is the nutrients are like the vitamins we take and the energizer is like the energy drinks we drink.


 love it! what an easy way to help you remember.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jul 9, 2013)

When you ferment anything there are nutrients in the juice/skins that in addition the yeast feed upon. Some juices contain different or different quantities of these nutrients. Just like us yeast need these to work at an optimum level. Without them they can still function but will struggle in the process. aka longer fermenting time.

We add "Yeast Nutrients" to aide in the process. Typically 1 teaspoon per gallon of juice. You may add all at once or half at the beginning and half partway thru fermentation.

When the specific gravity reaches @ 1.000 the environment the yeast are in is becoming toxic to the yeast. The alcohol is increasing, this hampers fermentation. Lack of nutrients, lack of sugar (food), etc.

By adding 1 teaspoon of "Yeast Energizer" per 6 gallons of must, you are helping the yeast finish fermenting the juice. Since the fermentation is slowly coming to an end the amount of CO2 (Carbon Dioxide) coming off of the yeast is diminishing. The CO2 will act like a blanket of a protective layer over the wine helping to keep O2 (Oxygen) off.

O2 is needed by the yeast but will start to oxidize the wine if allowed to be in contact too long. This is why I and some others will once the must has reached @ 1.000, add yeast energizer, then stir the must well then immediately snap on a lid with an airlock. Some will rack the entire contents to a carboy as opposed to a bucket w/airlock.

Either way will give the yeast a little O2, energizer and food to finish the fermentation while limiting the amount of O2 to come in contact with the must. With an airlock on the CO2 coming off of the must will remain on top of the brew.

2-3 days later the must has officially become wine, fermentation is complete. The gravity is .990 or lower and you may move on to the next phase...clearing and stabilizing the wine.

You do need a hydrometer in order to tell where the must is fermentation wise and when fermentation is complete. A wine will sometimes still give off bubbles causing someone to believe fermentation is still underway when in fact it is self gassing. Giving off excess CO2


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jul 9, 2013)

Your next stage will be to clear the wine and protect it from oxidizing. For this you will need either Sparkolloid or Bentonite. There are others available but I prefer Sparkolloid myself. Very versatile and has never altered the color of my wine.

You will also need Potassium Metabisulfite and if you plan on back sweetening later on, Potassium Sorbate. Small quantities of each are all you need.

Extreme care should be taken with the sulfite, also referred to as K-Meta. Never breath in the fumes as it will burn your nasel passages and recovering from that is slim to none. You can take a slight smell away from the bucket or carboy and you will be fine.

Keep all of these in a cool, dry area away from sunlight. Sorbate lasts up to a year with care, sulfite longer and sparkolloid or bentonite probably forever.

Let us know what you get and what your plans or intentions are and we can assist you. It's much easier to do than explain and is fun.


----------



## LAgreeneyes (Jul 9, 2013)

Julie said:


> Energizer is like an energy drink.
> 
> I have had people ask me what is the difference between yeast nutrient and yeast energizer and I like to tell them, the difference is the nutrients are like the vitamins we take and the energizer is like the energy drinks we drink.


Ok, so I have the nutrients but I don't have the energizer. Back to the store. LOL


----------



## LAgreeneyes (Jul 9, 2013)

djrockinsteve said:


> When you ferment anything there are nutrients in the juice/skins that in addition the yeast feed upon. Some juices contain different or different quantities of these nutrients. Just like us yeast need these to work at an optimum level. Without them they can still function but will struggle in the process. aka longer fermenting time.
> 
> We add "Yeast Nutrients" to aide in the process. Typically 1 teaspoon per gallon of juice. You may add all at once or half at the beginning and half partway thru fermentation.
> 
> ...



Perfect. So 1 teaspoon of energizer. These people will get tired of seeing me in the wine store. LOL.

Thanks


----------



## LAgreeneyes (Jul 9, 2013)

djrockinsteve said:


> Your next stage will be to clear the wine and protect it from oxidizing. For this you will need either Sparkolloid or Bentonite. There are others available but I prefer Sparkolloid myself. Very versatile and has never altered the color of my wine.
> 
> You will also need Potassium Metabisulfite and if you plan on back sweetening later on, Potassium Sorbate. Small quantities of each are all you need.
> 
> ...



Ok, I'm copying and pasting everything you all are saying to get. Back to the store I go. LOL LOL LOL


----------



## PandemoniumWines (Aug 11, 2017)

For anyone else wanting to foray into watermelon, this thread has been the most help to me. It's a bit more work to do a cold ferment (at least for me, no basement here) but it's fun to try new things. I'm in Day 3 of a Watermelon Peach with no added water, it smells divine. Tastes pretty decent too!


----------



## robert81650 (Aug 11, 2017)

Don't bother with watermelon wine. I made 5 gallons last year from fresh melons and the taste was disappointing, did not have a true watermelon taste. Did not have any problems with the fermentation process, but taste was lacking.


----------

